# Is anyone else a "lone wolf" at work?



## SilentLyric

Going about your day in a serious, somber mood while everyone else is joking non-stop to each other to the point where it seems that you're the only one working. Friends, Girlfriends, Boyfriends, Hookups all being made except without you in it. Lunch is a very lonely affair, and you feel more awkward the longer you eat, so you end up rushing the meal and not enjoying it so much. While you wish to avoid social interaction and hate everybody with intense passion, deep down inside, you wish you could have one person to confide in...but alas, you are a lone wolf. A sad, lone wolf with social anxiety.


----------



## JamesM2

Yes, that pretty much describes me. I go entire days without barely saying a word to anyone. Everyone else seems to get on famously with each other, laughing and joking away and going off to lunch in their little cliques. All day long I get it rubbed in my face just how different I am and that I don't belong. I really wish I didn't have to be there - it makes my life an absolute misery.


----------



## muse08

Yes that's me. 

I too sometimes go entire work days without actually saying a word.


----------



## Kind Of

That describes a previous job, anyway. Sometimes I really was the only one focused on the work.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Everything you've said, except for the lonely at lunch part, applies to me.

I'll speak if spoken to but I don't care to chat with outgoing co-workers that chat more than they work.

Anytime I get the opportunity to(all breaks), I go outside to think or simply enjoy nature.


----------



## eveningbat

Yes, I am sometimes too gloomy and uncertain of myself at work.


----------



## ICat

Perfectly describes me in my previous job. Part of the reason why I left. We had those "happy hours" on fridays, and man was that the awkwardest time ever. I joined in couple of times and had absolutely nothing to contribute to conversation. People were talking about how they go on vacations with their families, party, go to exotic restaurants etc... while my life is limited to my work, studio apartment, and computer monitor pretty much 24/7.


----------



## stillpushingmyselfalong

Sounds like we all need to sit together at lunch.


----------



## bipbip

lol you described me at work, i wish we all worked together it would be a perfect workplace.


----------



## chessman6500

Meeeeeeeee....story of my life.


----------



## ICat

stillpushingmyselfalong said:


> Sounds like we all need to sit together at lunch.


haha I can only imagine. Bunch of unfriendly-looking silent people giving you a silent stare if you dare approach them! :sus

No extroverts allowed here! How cool would that be?


----------



## JamesM2

On Monday mornings we could all compete to see who did the _least_ in the weekend.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I work under little supervision. I usually mingle the most with the people in my department. But not a whole lot. 

Hang out with other departments, no frigging way..

I think I do pretty good considering in my job I live eat and sleep at the workplace 14 days at a time. 

I'm like the Janitor/maintenance guy character from the TV series 'scrubs'.


----------



## inane

Yep, I'm like that everywhere I go in life. I can't help it. There's just something innate that keeps me from being able to bond normally with other humans.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i like coming into work, doing my job, leaving and staying out of the drama.

i like having my lunch alone. I actually do!:yes

This way, i don't worry about having a mouthful of food, and spitting bits and pieces of schrapnel on someone when they ask me a question right after i've taken a bite of something.:blank


Other than that, i am definitely a "lone wolf"..

one of the guys called me "The Stealth" worker. I thought it was offensive at first, but he said likes the way, i come in without a sound, do a task efficiently, then take off..


----------



## KILOBRAVO

For me....no.

at the previous jobs I had, I seemed quite well liked there....could joke and banter with the best of them.....and when i had to leave the last job....seems some of the girls i worked with there missed me from what I heard,. and I enjoyed being there.....and yes...I did still get the work done 

at lunchtime one of the other jobs I had.....enjoyed meeting some of the people from the other department that shared that staffroom also.....

but it depends on who you work with and the setting. if you work with a bunch of a**holes.....then it can be uncomfortable I guess.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

of course. i'm a lone wolf everywhere. i'm so over it it doesnt affect me. i go there to work.


----------



## ICat

JamesM2 said:


> On Monday mornings we could all compete to see who did the _least_ in the weekend.


hell yeah I am going to win that one!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Occasionally I joke around with my coworkers. Most of the time I'm very serious and focused at work though. I'm sure I really confuse the hell out of people since my anxiety fluctuates a lot.


----------



## jesse93

You said it pretty well, but yep that is pretty much me, although from time to time a couple of my coworkers will talk to me, and ask how I am. Most the time I'm a lone ranger though, slowly beginning to despise my coworkers, for not giving me a chance, but in reality they did try to give me a chance, just gave up very quickly with me, and I'm the one who can't take the jump of faith to get to know my coworkers. So instead I stand awkwardly around while my coworkers laugh with each other, I just stand like a statue, as if I don't even exist, inside I want nothing more than to make a single friend, someone that I could hang out with, but even when I do get to talk to one of my coworkers, I can never get past the barrier of acquaintance. I am also a lone ranger, it makes me feel terrible inside every day.


----------



## SternumCrushingBison

yeah for everyone else life is a big joke. so comfortable with their shallow thoughts. 
i get 2 to 3 times as much work done as everyone else and i bet i make the least. they can talk and get promoted etc. im just this thing. a pathetic waste of life, nothing. the most i could ever be to someone would be like a dog. im not a person. i cant even think to talk. been doing the same **** for 6 years. they point at the work but i do the work. im worth less. the worlds upside down. ill just wander around in this world of pain although i know theres no answers to be found there.


----------



## Nekhbet

JamesM2 said:


> On Monday mornings we could all compete to see who did the _least_ in the weekend.


:lol Good one


----------



## alison92105

I can totally relate with the awkwardness in the workplace. Coworkers would be talking about weekend plans, holiday shopping, new places to eat, tv shows they watched yada yada yada. I really felt ISOLATED. I wish I'd had something to contribute, but at the same time I wished they'd just shut the hell up. I am working very hard on changing from a lone wolf... my employment situation demands it. I gave up on relationships and going out to do things I am interested in is even a chore. I feel like I have been inside a fish tank all these years. Watching other people live life while I just wait for it to stop being such a chore.


----------



## TheLastDreamer

Me too. I was like that too. I ate lunch when the pantry was least crowded..hurry-burrily. Now, I don't have lunch at work :/ When people ask me, "Had lunch?" I just reply "No, not having" And then they ask "Why" as if they are concerned -_- And I shoo them off saying "No reason"

I am not sure how long I can go on in my workplace like this...but well, I just don't care about the others anymore. I sit by myself, communicate strictly about work to my project teammates, and come home, watch TV, play with dogs, and repeat this again the next day.

And one weird thing is, to add to all the things I already have, i can't look at a guy in the eye. I become a statue and blush like a bum when any guy out of the blue comes and talks to me in my workplace. *Sigh*


----------



## dgodfrey

I've always been a lone wolf, even at school. My first job was last year at a youth employment job (I'm 19) and I was always by myself playing with the kids we were supposed to work with while all the other teenagers were talking with each other. Eventually one of them asked me if I don't like them, which is of course entirely untrue! Why can't a person just be by himself and not make it seem like he hates everybody?

I have bad anxiety (gladly no panic attacks) and I'm afraid of being around people in general. And when I am around people I'm terribly awkward and weird (worse when I'm around more than 1 person). My dream job is to be programmer who goes to work every day, goes into his private office, puts on his headphones and write code all day. No people, no talking - just me and the computer. That's true paradise for me, that's all I want. If I could have a job like that, I would truly feel like my life is fulfilled.

But instead I have to take jobs where I'm around crazy teenagers who want to gossip, socialize and act aggressive/rude. And other adult employees who do nothing but complain about their work hours or the things the manager tells them to do. I also have to help customers and "chit chat" with people which is stressful and scary in and of itself.

I've gotten job opportunities from people because of my impressive profile in the programming community but because I'm not in college (hopefully I will go one day) and have no professional coding experience, I can't be given the job. I don't even have a good computer to code on. My computer is ancient.


----------



## Its all so meaningless

If by lone wolf you mean mentally defective outcast trying unsuccesfully to blend in with everyone else... Then yeah. Im a lone wolf.


----------



## Freiheit

Oh yeah. Except I'm not sad. I'm fine with it, but my supervisor apparently isn't. Said to me the other day, on my annual evaluation that I need to communicate more with co-workers and I'm too quiet.


----------



## pbjsamm

Freiheit said:


> Oh yeah. Except I'm not sad. I'm fine with it, but my supervisor apparently isn't. Said to me the other day, on my annual evaluation that I need to communicate more with co-workers and I'm too quiet.


See... this is part of the reason I think anxiety and panic surfaces to such an extent in the workplace. It's hard to be accepting of this quality in one's self when others are disproving and demand conformity with everyone else.


----------



## Sagacious

I am just annoyed by bosses or coworkers that act like you're doing something wrong when you rather work (at work) than socialize with people.


----------



## anomnomnom

Yup

They all act like best friends in the office, always talking about weekends, plans, holidays, relationships..planning when to meet up out of hours blah blah blah

I just sit in between them all saying practically nothing all day. They used to try and involve me when I started but they have now learnt I cant really contribute to any sort of conversation due to my limited sheltered life they dont really bother any more as its too awkward.


----------



## Justlittleme

not sure, i try not to be. i'm not like SUPER alone, but i always am alone. i do talk to the other people there.


----------



## catfreak1991

It seems like I'm always invisible at work until it's time to blame somebody for something.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

RelinquishedHell said:


> Occasionally I joke around with my coworkers. Most of the time I'm very serious and focused at work though. I'm sure I really confuse the hell out of people since my anxiety fluctuates a lot.


I totally relate man. After all this time, I still can't get a grip on it. It's so frustrating to go from being cool, calm, under control, keeping everything light and fun to serious, aloof, anxious, and unapproachable. One day I'm everyone's best friend. The next I'm someone they don't even want to acknowledge. There's no consistency. It can even change from one minute to the next. I hate it.


----------



## ReneeM

Every damn day. And I hate it so much, and just want to quit, and cry. More because I'm angry at how much I hate everyone and just want a best friend


----------



## Slytherclaw

That was my entire experience at my last job. I was antagonized a bit for my introvertedness - in the supposedly accepting and positive work environment. Sure. For the extroverts.


----------



## shwoop

Yep. I sit in front of the computer all day and don't talk anyone unless it's the obligatory "Hi, how are you?" when I arrive and "Bye" when I leave. Lunch is a nightmare because I don't bring food to work so I have to eat our crowded restaurants by myself.


----------



## Jay689

Yeah, I'm the Lone Wolf at my job as well. The higher ups keep me secluded from everyone else. There are a few days where I don't see a single person the whole day. Sometimes, that's a good thing since the only people that notice I'm there are the people who never liked me in the first place.


----------



## Boomaloom

At my last job I was without doubt the quietest employee in the building. Every now and then I'd come across another guy (always guys!) who would seem similar, wouldnt talk much, keep to himself, etc and I'd think, "Ok its not just me" But then I'd see him laughing and joking with SOMEONE or going off to lunch with SOMEONE and I'd realize "No, it really is just me"

Just like a lot of other posters, Id eat lunch only when the canteen was quiet. HATED the thought of sitting beside 2 or 3 people I didnt really know, to make small talk. So eventually I started going out by myself for lunch. Spent many many lunch hours eating a sandwich in my car about a half mile from the office in a nearby car park. Sad or what.

The endless office banter just never clicked with me. I hated the job and resented the fact I was working there so I had zero interest in any aspect of it. So when it came to discussing work related topics especially in a jokey way, I would completely blank. And of course the usual weekend post mortems and future weekend plans...... yeah fascinating!


----------



## hypestyle

hmm... one more reason why I need to quit and get into something else. I keep getting turn down letters and emails from jobs I've applied for. But I'm not going through yet another entire year without doing something different with my life. I'll try to beg to get some internships..


----------



## sirbey

stillpushingmyselfalong said:


> Sounds like we all need to sit together at lunch.


funny you say that cause at my last job i was this lone wolf described in OP theres was another guy who was the same and i came to the conclusion he also had SA but i never took the initiative to sit with him at lunch. never even talked to him once. not sure why. this was during the point where i began to really hate my job and not care anymore so maybe that was part of it


----------



## FelineFatale

I'm not a lone wolf exactly. I started a new job back in May and we all seem to click from the start. Every day we still have lunch together and all sit at the same table, which is comforting to be a part of a group for a change. 


The thing is, it is amazing how I sit with these ladies each day and I realize how I'm the only one that hasn't been asked to exchange phone numbers and still haven't been asked by any of them if I have a Facebook account. We were all strangers when we started and now I'm the odd one out when they're all texting each other, hanging out outside of work, and being Facebook buddies.


:get:


----------



## hypestyle

lunchtime is lonely.


----------



## broadwayfish

you guys experienced were so true and exactly happened on me.
What can we do?


----------



## loserrabit

broadwayfish said:


> you guys experienced were so true and exactly happened on me.
> What can we do?


Get used.


----------



## feckoff

bipbip said:


> lol you described me at work, i wish we all worked together it would be a perfect workplace.


Lol. Imagine a load of socially awkward people trying to run a business. We'd all be terrified to talk to each other. Quiet co-workers are hard work for me. I need the chatty, loud ones at work to bring me out of my shell.


----------



## Secretaz

People only talk to me when they need me to drive them home. I believe if i didn't have car, they'd not say a word to me.


----------



## Malek

I consider myself one nowadays, yes.


----------



## twitchy666

*I love this*

A strong reminder.

Not is. I am not.

But I always was.

I did what needing doing which nobody else could do. What is wrong with that?
When they approached me with a problem they couldn't solve I fixed it. It was my whole career kick-off. Why get favours done for you and then dislike the person who did it?

There's no binary way of overly sociable or unsociable. 
There are millions of things between. Not on the same level.
Not lower or higher. I'd draw a crosshair line for up/down, left/right. The turn that into an asterisk with x-number of axes. Round the clock but plenty more attributes.

Then each person has their own type of asterisk. Call it DNA, and more. Each personal asterisk floats around in water or air or different layers of environment. Earth core magma, undersea, ground, mountains, clouds, or outer space. Bouncing off others

Ignoring axes, what do we have? Hello. Bonjour. Danke. Deja vu. Ciao. Ciao


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner

SilentLuke said:


> Going about your day in a serious, somber mood while everyone else is joking non-stop to each other to the point where it seems that you're the only one working. Friends, Girlfriends, Boyfriends, Hookups all being made except without you in it. Lunch is a very lonely affair, and you feel more awkward the longer you eat, so you end up rushing the meal and not enjoying it so much. While you wish to avoid social interaction and hate everybody with intense passion, deep down inside, you wish you could have one person to confide in...but alas, you are a lone wolf. A sad, lone wolf with social anxiety.


yes the problem is if I had lunches at work I'd skip them altogether and another thing is there is no way back once you are labeled "too quiet"- it gets worse from there.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm a lone wolf in that I make no attempt(nor do I have any desire) to befriend coworkers beyond being acquainted, I'm capable & used to working alone, & I'm always focusing on the tasks at hand over any social banter that may be going on around me. If I'm not keeping busy it's easier(and more likely) that anxiety will either kick in or go into full flight mode.

I always dread & feel horribly anxious/awkward at coworker rallies as well as during work breaks in which spending your time in the lunch room is required/is the only option too.

All that said I can joke & engage coworkers in spells but it's not automatic or consistent in any way. I don't get out or have as much life experience as I'd like or ought to at my age & my moods very a lot between SA & depression so one minute I'm as cool as the next guy & the next I'm a Martian


----------



## KCfromKC

Pretty much sums me up at work. I love my job, but it seems I'm in the minority as most of my colleagues spend all day talking absolute rubbish or complaining about the fact that they're at work. 
Then again, I've always been the same really. At school I was always the one who never laughed when someone said something 'funny'. I think I just don't get normal humour. Or everyone else has a strange sense of humour; either way, I have no desire to join in with their conversations most of the time.


----------



## OutsideR1

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm a lone wolf in that I make no attempt(nor do I have any desire) to befriend coworkers beyond being acquainted, I'm capable & used to working alone, & I'm always focusing on the tasks at hand over any social banter that may be going on around me. If I'm not keeping busy it's easier(and more likely) that anxiety will either kick in or go into full flight mode.
> 
> I always dread & feel horribly anxious/awkward at coworker rallies as well as during work breaks in which spending your time in the lunch room is required/is the only option too.
> 
> All that said I can joke & engage coworkers in spells but it's not automatic or consistent in any way. I don't get out or have as much life experience as I'd like or ought to at my age & my moods very a lot between SA & depression so one minute I'm as cool as the next guy & the next I'm a Martian


I couldve written this myself.


----------



## Daysleeper

I'm definitely a lone wolf at work and in LIFE. I've become so indifferent to other people that it doesn't bother me that I'm being left out. Things are much easier for me when I don't have relationships to deal with anyway, _especially_ at work.The less I talk to people and the less information I disclose about myself, the less drama I have at work. 
And yes, it often feels like I'm the only one that is actually working, while everyone is laughing it up and eating crap!!! I try to ignore it and worry about my work instead of what everyone else is doing.


----------



## Quietgirl3

definitely, I say good morning and then when I leave I say have a good night/weekend whichever applies. Usually if I say anything else they act like they did not hear and ignore me. Although they tell me sometimes I am so quiet they did not know I was there, does this mean I don't need to show up anymore and I can still get paid?


----------



## Aculaismyfriend

People do like me and I talk to a few coworkers and have lunch with them most of the time but I am way too stressed out while I am working to even figure out what to say to anyone. I feel bad because I share my office with someone else and she is a talker and I can tell that she gets kind of annoyed with me when I don't really have anything to say to her....then I get mad at myself for not being "friendly" enough. Wish I wasn't like this.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I work retail, and I generally don't talk to my coworkers, but do talk to the customers. It's actually pretty pathetic that the customers matter more than my own employers.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod

I felt that way quite a bit at my last job. Hookups left and right, and me: merely the outsider looking in.


----------



## Keeno

I work in a team where almost everyone else is close and strongly bonded with each other. It doesn't come naturally for me to bond with people and who I do manage to bond with is quite random, but it certainly isn't anyone at work. I think it's the culture in my workplace where there are many extroverts and big personalities (which I think is an advantage where I work), and a lot of banter/sarcasm which is very difficult for me. So, I am basically alone most of the day. I was moved into my own office away from everyone else, just because they found out I have Asperger's.

Like many others here, lunch for me is alone. I'm often in the staff room for lunch but usually alone. There is a member of staff who is often in the staff room when I go to have lunch there, but who immediately disappears every time I sit there. 

Another recent incident was when I went to a team meeting and sat beside someone's seat, who was temporarily away. When they returned and found me in the next seat, they moved seats and went to the effort of moving all their stuff away too. The meeting then moved to another room where everyone sat together, ensuring I was alone and detached, and then the nearest person to me put all their stuff in the seat between us to ensure I couldn't join the body of the kirk. Things like that, and the lunch thing, demonstrate that yes I absolutely am the lone wolf at work.

Just a thought, but has anyone reported discrimination to their workplace, because of they way they are treated by members of their team?


----------



## swler007

I don't talk to anyone or have a single friend at work. All the co-workers are friends and hook up with each other. The new people that start are immediately friends with everyone and hanging out. I'm the hardest worker there but I will always be seen as "that guy".


----------



## OverLife

Yes. 
But it has its advantages. Im apparently a really good worker, i get a lot done fast.


----------



## bornofbrosiris

Yeah... coworkers all go out with each other for drinks and such, I have only done so once in the month that I have worked there. Maybe in time I won't be such a lone wolf... maybe...


----------



## Scrooge

Yep thats me. Lunch is especially awkward and painfull :flush


----------



## Scrooge

swler007 said:


> I don't talk to anyone or have a single friend at work. All the co-workers are friends and hook up with each other. *The new people that start are immediately friends with everyone and hanging out*. I'm the hardest worker there but I will always be seen as "that guy".


So much this. Watching some new guy come in and surpass 6 months of your "social accomplishments" in 2 days :sus


----------



## LeeMann

Same here. I hate eating lunch with other 2+ people. A single mate could be fine.

I also like to do projects and assignments by myself ... I just get this feeling that anybody would do it as carefully/perfectly as me. But I know it is a bad habit too.

Plus, the worst part is if I meet someone I am comfortable with and later on they discover that I am a loner and get me eating out alone ... uggh. That makes me very uncomfortable.



thinkstoomuch101 said:


> One of the guys called me "The Stealth" worker. I thought it was offensive at first, but he said likes the way, i come in without a sound, do a task efficiently, then take off..


In fact, that is cool.


----------



## foe

Scrooge said:


> Yep thats me. Lunch is especially awkward and painfull :flush


Luckily for me I work overnights. We all eat at our computer/monitor stations.


----------



## WhispersWithWolf

Definitely a lone wolf (see username). It's weird because sometimes I am envious of people who go to social events and interacts with large groups of people, but when I get the opportunity to to do so myself, I totally hate it. Parties are awkward and seem to be one big noise fest. If I were to interact, it would be more of a quiet, one on one thing. Then there is this feeling that if you are not partying, there is something wrong with you and often times, that is the only reason I sometimes feel bad about being a loner. Not actually being a loner, but being thought of as a loser/pity party because of it.


----------



## Tybay

Yeah, I'm like that as well. I barely talk about anything that isn't work-related. They complain every once in a while that I'm not very social and I don't know how to tell them without being too blunt that I just go there to work and nothing else. 
I have my good days in which I am more open for conversation and even make a few jokes, but most of the time in my own bubble.


----------



## SilvaSar

Dear all, 
When you read this from certain time distance I see here group of people, majority under 30, who are responsible, who like to work, who like company but will not die if sit and watch nature instead gossip, who have things to say but they are not superficial, and I really think that we would make great atmosphere at the lunch table. 
We all suffer from being-at-the-wrong-place-with-wrong-people syndrome. From some reason (fear?) we stay where we are but feel as we should - uncomfortable and disliked. 
I think that is our only mistake. Unvilingles to move from place where we do not belong to better place.



Kind Of said:


> That describes a previous job, anyway. Sometimes I really was the only one focused on the work.





Tymes Rhymes said:


> I'll speak if spoken to but I don't care to chat with outgoing co-workers that chat more than they work.
> Anytime I get the opportunity to(all breaks), I go outside to think or simply enjoy nature.





ICat said:


> People were talking about how they go on vacations with their families, party, go to exotic restaurants etc... while my life is limited to my work, studio apartment, and computer monitor pretty much 24/7.





stillpushingmyselfalong said:


> Sounds like we all need to sit together at lunch.


----------



## monotonous

me, im forced to talk because all my coworkers are out going females and its making me look really bad if i continue to be the way i was - although thats how i prefer


----------



## subvocality

I am a definite lone-wolfington at work, so I can relate to a lot in this thread.

I have been at this job for 6 years, so I have sort of settled into a "groove" if you want to call it that, and I think I get on with most everyone pretty well.

But then there are those times where it hits me like a ton of bricks and I feel like the utter awkward off-to-the-side social misfit, like nothing ever changed in all this time here.

They have regular "happy hours" once a week here. I have tried to do them once in a while, but it's always me standing with a beer awkwardly trying to insinuate myself into the outskirts of some clump of people, and then giving up on the whole thing because it feels so artificial.

So I'll tend to either skip it entirely, or maybe swoop through for the beer but carry it back to my desk to enjoy in peace... But then that's just depressing and it keeps me at work longer than I want to (waiting for the buzz to wear off so I can drive), so most of the time I just say F it!

It has always been sad when I get laid off from a place or leave, and look with fondness at the people, but at the same time realize how I never ever really got close to anyone -- I should have spent more time, should have gotten closer to people, etc.

But then it's the same thing at the next place. I flop between blaming myself and that I should be doing something different, vs just giving up because it's not my fault. The ball's not entirely in my court. If people simply do not choose to get closer to me, it's just the way things are and I am not about to try to foist or force myself on them or "sell" myself to them.

Oi. There's lots of roiling emotions bound up in this stuff. Can be quite painful.

But I sometimes wonder how much is my fault and my trip for not being a social butterfly, vs simply being this corporate environment and me not being fake enough to dive right in and act like one of the gang.

I try not to be too bitter about it, but---- Oi! As you can read above, it is difficult. 

--- Oh, another point is, I often feel like my lone-wolfness means that I get passed over for promotions. Still not promoted to Senior even though manager tells me I'm doing a good job.

------- Man, too many words I have typed here.


----------



## hypestyle

the "employee lounge" is a rather large, open area. I've never eaten there during my lunch hour. If I eat lunch, I'll stay in my car or head straight to my desk. I'm somewhat loathe to linger in the lounge, mostly because I dread having to talk much about my background, as well as the possibility of accidentally revealing that I'm (rather desperately) looking for other work.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

It seems cheesy, but id say i was yes.


----------



## Cojack

I prefer going on my own - I have people to go with but I try and avoid them. 

The time to yourself is a great time to switch off from work and escape the faces you deal with daily. Can relax and enjoy some music!


----------



## Grumple

Well yeah but I get a lot of bonuses for working harder than everyone else because of it, I just bring an mp3 to lunch and avoid eating because I generally don't get hungry when around people. It's not necessarily a bad thing, I wish I had the nerve to put it on my CV but I feel it may not have the effect I think it will haha


----------



## Strider579

"Lone wolf" I suppose this describes me quite well 
I have no desire to interact with most of the people I work with.

There are a few who I can tolerate, but mostly they're idiots (I know, but hear me out), living superficial lives that revolve around pretending to like each other, pretending to like the same stuff as each other, pretending to have the same opinions as each other and buying stuff they can't afford just to impress each other. BUT secretly, judging from what they say behind each others backs, they actually hate each other.
Basically I work for a company where the majority think loud/big mouth = intelligent. Yes, I work in an office.

I'm definitely an "outsider" or "lone wolf" at work.
In fact anyone with more than 1 braincell is in the same boat as me, but not in the same dept.

The thing with me, is they mistake my quiet nature for stupidity (ironically), but when they step on me, they find out i'm not such a soft target.

Like the manager that tried to get me fired for bad time keeping and didn't realise i'd rigged my PC to record a time/date log every time I turn in on/off each day. I made him look like SUCH an idiot that day and his gossiping "informant", well I wouldn't want to be in their shoes.

Most of you here seem to be younger than myself (I never thought i'd say that), I can only advise you to make a choice between joining the idiots and playing into the politics OR being yourself, being aware of what makes people tick and rising above it all.
You don't have to interact with everyone, BUT be warned, if your independent and clever enough to be seen as a threat, then you need to cover your back in everything you do.

Work to live, don't live to work.


----------



## Nothing123

That sounds like how I was when I worked at the local IGA. Was always depressed and grumpy while working there cos I was over my job and I didn't really get a chance to talk to other workmates much and when I did it was just kinda awkward and weird cos they're younger and more immature with me. I work in fashion retail now and altho im still pretty awkward I have made a couple friends and I do ok with customers too. I have good days and bad days.


----------



## xxx13

Strider579 said:


> "Lone wolf" I suppose this describes me quite well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no desire to interact with most of the people I work with.
> 
> There are a few who I can tolerate, but mostly they're idiots (I know, but hear me out), living superficial lives that revolve around pretending to like each other, pretending to like the same stuff as each other, pretending to have the same opinions as each other and buying stuff they can't afford just to impress each other. BUT secretly, judging from what they say behind each others backs, they actually hate each other.
> Basically I work for a company where the majority think loud/big mouth = intelligent. Yes, I work in an office.
> 
> I'm definitely an "outsider" or "lone wolf" at work.
> In fact anyone with more than 1 braincell is in the same boat as me, but not in the same dept.
> 
> The thing with me, is they mistake my quiet nature for stupidity (ironically), but when they step on me, they find out i'm not such a soft target.
> 
> Like the manager that tried to get me fired for bad time keeping and didn't realise i'd rigged my PC to record a time/date log every time I turn in on/off each day. I made him look like SUCH an idiot that day and his gossiping "informant", well I wouldn't want to be in their shoes.
> 
> Most of you here seem to be younger than myself (I never thought i'd say that), I can only advise you to make a choice between joining the idiots and playing into the politics OR being yourself, being aware of what makes people tick and rising above it all.
> You don't have to interact with everyone, BUT be warned, if your independent and clever enough to be seen as a threat, then you need to cover your back in everything you do.
> 
> Work to live, don't live to work.


You took the words out of my mouth. This is exactly how I feel about people in my work place. They're bunch of superficial people and it's astonishing me how fake they can be. They pretend to like each other and then they talk about each other behind each other's back. I have nothing in common with those people and I go to work to earn money not to make friends.


----------



## illage2

Pretty much. Never ask for help from people unless its a small thing. I think that I can do all the stuff I need to do on my own and it emotionally hurts me when I have to ask for help.


----------



## kessler

Sounds just like me.

I started at the same time as a load of other new employees. Thhey have all got to know everyone and I see them chatting to everyone and sitting together at lunch while I am on my own.

I must give of some vibe of don't talk to me because nobody ever starts a conversation with me but they will with someone else who has just started. When ever I tried to start conversation it just seemed to go nowhere and felt really forced.

Once again I am just seen as the quiet/grumpy one who never talks. I've now gone completely into my shell and tell myself oh well I don't like the job and want to leave so it's not worth me even trying to talk and make friends. This would be ok if I was outgoing and could actually get a new job and leave this rubbish one. Instead I'll end up stuck there for months/years still not talking to anyone.


----------



## bluegc8

ICat said:


> haha I can only imagine. Bunch of unfriendly-looking silent people giving you a silent stare if you dare approach them! :sus


lol this is how I'd imagine it as well.


----------

